
A flag no more: Microsoft unveils new Windows logo - jannes
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2012/02/a-flag-no-more-microsoft-unveils-new-windows-logo.ars
======
Scaevolus
Previous discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3604177>

------
notm
I honestly wonder how are going to received this new brand logo in some Muslim
countries.

I'm talking about those who change the Red Cross for the Red Crescent or buy
Barcelona soccer team t-shirts with the Sant Jordi (St George's)Cross deleted
in their logos.

Even more, that article points out "Though Microsoft is showing off the logo
in blue, in Windows 8 it will change color to match the user's preference." so
a user can end with a flag with an Scandinavian cross or a St George's one.

~~~
quorn3000
It looks a bit like the negative space of a Google + too. Troubled times
ahead.

------
marshray
Reminds me of Greece's "State flag on land, 1822–1969 and 1975–78"
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Greece#Adoption_of_the_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Greece#Adoption_of_the_flag)

